# σπασμένος / ήττα ?



## rooster92

Hello. I'm looking for an appropriate translation for "broken" or "defeated", in the context of mentally defeated or broken, if that makes sense.

Being a non Greek speaker and considering this is for a tattoo, I want to make sure I get the appropriate word. Exploring dictionaries, I get the following. 


broken: σπασμένος
defeat(ed): ήττα
lost (loser?): χαμένος / ηττημένος


----------



## karabalino

Hello. You should perhaps let us know the exact sentence you would like to translate so that we can be more helpful ourselves. It all depends on the context


----------



## rooster92

No sentence, just looking for the correct word meaning "broken", in the context of a non fully-functioning brain or one that has been defeated. This is a one word tattoo which will feature an image of an MRI scan above it.

I could explain more via an IM as the purpose/meaning/significance is personal. Thank you!


----------



## karabalino

Hm.. well, if it is someone who is worn out by whatever cause, and driven to mental illness, a good word would be Τσακισμένος, meaning broken. It is pronounced Tsakisménos, and I guess you don't like the way it sounds nor the way it looks like. Me neither. Another one, meaning 'torn to peaces' would be Κομματιασμένος, Komatiasménos, although it would be used in a more -let us say- poetical manner. A word which would describe exactly someone made to lose his courage and give up, is Πτοημένος, Ptoiménos, but it is too light -the first one, on the contrary, τσακισμένος, is very strong, and that is what someone would say-. There is also Καταρρακωμένος, Katarakoménos, which is also strong, and means pretty much, to have become a mere shadow of the person you once were, referring to your soul, to your moral, and the way it sounds in greek, -although it does not really mean this-, the other person understands that there is also a foul influnce on your body. Well, as for your mind, the word itself does not include this meaning. The strongest of all, which actually _does_ mean broken (both literally and metaphorically), which was what you asked about in the first place, is the first one.


----------



## Perseas

τρελαμένος: I think you want it with the meaning of "crazed".
 σαλταρισμένος : a synonym of "τρελαμένος" , a little more slang and more strong
 βαρεμένος: here has it "twisted". It can be offensive and I think it matches this discription: "a non fully-functioning brain".


----------



## rooster92

Thank you karabalino and perseas. I originally was looking for a literal meaning but am intrigued by your suggestions, even the suggestion of βαρεμένος. I don't mind it having an offensive meaning as the brain I'm referring to is my own and I can be self-deprecating! I would never want to be insensitive to others though.


----------



## shawnee

I'm leaning more towards 'ηττημένος' it is strong and direct. And the fact that you are alluding to yourself undercuts some of the negativity in a way. It gives it more of a double entendre; more thought provoking.


----------



## Αγγελος

Σπασμένο only means 'broken' in the mos literal sense ('broken glass', 'a broken rib'). The word for  something out of order and in need of repair is χαλασμένο. Neither word is used of people who have lost their will to fight.
There is the word βλάβη, which means a malfunction, a mechanical breakdown, but can also be used of a mental problem.
One might also suggest καπούτ (= German _kaputt)_ -- not very Greek and somwhat old-fashioned, but still understood in Greece.
Amusingly enough, what a hip Greek would probably use (with tongue in cheek) in your situation would be the _English_ acronym 'BLR'!


----------



## cougr

'BLR'??  NHOI.


----------



## ireney

Beyond Local Repair


----------



## cougr

OK, thanks ireney! It did cross my mind that it may have referred to what you suggested, but as an adjective used for people I'm more familiar with BR (Beyond Repair) or BBR (Broken Beyond Repair).


----------

